# tips cole slaw????



## iluvribs (Feb 12, 2018)

i have been searching for Tips cole slaw recipe and cannot find it, does anyone have a link for it...thanks!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

iluvribs said:


> i have been searching for Tips cole slaw recipe and cannot find it, does anyone have a link for it...thanks!


What is Tips? Is a restaurant?


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks! I'll give it a try


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> What is Tips? Is a restaurant?


pretty sure he was a member here and posted a cole slaw recipe that i used all the time< this has been about three years ago, i havent been on here for awhile. he called it Tips cole slaw, i dont remember his name


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

This sauce mixed in a bag of slaw is very good. Sold at most stores.


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> This sauce mixed in a bag of slaw is very good. Sold at most stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is good, i have had that many times....i really like the one im searching for...Thanks!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Is this what you're looking for?

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tips-cole-slaw.78714/#post-327085


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tips-cole-slaw.78714/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 12, 2018)

Someone beat me to it.

Yeah. That guy probably deleted or something. He had a brine that everyone used evidently. I think SmokinAl probably knew him.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Is coleslaw easy to make? Would like to experiment making my own for pp sammies.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 12, 2018)

If you have a food processor its fast and easy.You usually want to make it ahead of time to let the flavors meld.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Someone beat me to it.
> 
> Yeah. That guy probably deleted or something. He had a brine that everyone used evidently. I think SmokinAl probably knew him.



Tip is still around, Friend of mine here in IOWA, He does some amazing things.
At 1 time, there was quite a flock of us IOWA guys on here.... kinda got wore out or died...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 13, 2018)

People make more vinegar based slaw for sandwiches I think. I like both. Creamy with a twang is good.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slaughterhouse-recipes.172799/

Tip = travcoman45 I found it.. lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Call me eccentric or weird, but I kinda like KFC's coleslaw.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Call me eccentric or weird, but I kinda like KFC's coleslaw.
> 
> Chris


We used to go in and just buy the big container of coleslaw sometimes for our own dinner :D


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is approx. what I do for slaw. Everyone always seems to like it and is a must every time I make pork of any kind, the wife and our family and friends say I must. This is my base but I usually tweak it from time to time. I shred my cabbage with a mandolin and use a cheese grater for the carrot. If you don't want to do all the cutting a good way to go is buy the pre-cut cabbage mix and a bag or broccoli slaw, or add some broccoli slaw to your own.

2 pounds green cabbage
4 carrot
1 medium yellow onion
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup mustard
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar (1 tablespoon sometimes)
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne (can sub 1 teaspoon of ancho or 1/2 cayenne and 1/2 ancho)
1 teaspoon of celery seed or more to taste
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
OPTIONAL/APPROX- 1 teaspoon cumin
OPTIONAL/APPROX - 1 teaspoon garlic powder


----------



## zwiller (Feb 13, 2018)

Ahh.  Tip was the Slaughterhouse guy!  Celery in cole slaw?  Interesting.  KFC slaw IS good.  I think most people make slaw too wet.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 13, 2018)

I posted my cole slaw recipe and techniques in this post:

My Cole Slaw


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 13, 2018)

jp61 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tips-cole-slaw.78714/#post-327085


yes that is it, thank you so much


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Someone beat me to it.
> 
> Yeah. That guy probably deleted or something. He had a brine that everyone used evidently. I think SmokinAl probably knew him.


thanks, i love that stuff lol


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> People make more vinegar based slaw for sandwiches I think. I like both. Creamy with a twang is good.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slaughterhouse-recipes.172799/
> 
> Tip = travcoman45 I found it.. lol


thanks for sharing and i agree with him about giving him credit for the recipes


----------



## iluvribs (Feb 13, 2018)

thanks for sharing guys, i searched the forums but could'nt find it.


----------

